# Wamp / Lamp



## nouser (22. August 2002)

hi leute,

ich hab mir nen wamp und nen lamp so zum basteln aufgesetzt!

bei beiden läuft auch der apache und php!
nur mysql will irgendwie nicht so wie ich will!

man muss da ja noch in irgendwelchen files einträge ändern

welche einträge muss ich also machen damit mein mysql und der phpmyadmin auf dem lamp bzw. dem wamp ordentlich laufen???

thx

nouser


----------



## Kosh (22. August 2002)

Startet mySQL gar nicht oder kommt eine Fehlermeldung?
Läuft der Server?


----------



## nouser (22. August 2002)

*...*

wie merke ich das unter suse 8.0???


----------



## Kosh (22. August 2002)

Als webserver kommt ja nur apache in frage, wenn du ihn installiert hast  startest du in mit apache start. Dann müsste in dem Fenster "Apache 2.x running". Danach öffnest du deinen Browser und tippst einfach.
http://localhost ein
wenn dein Rechner anders als Localhost heißt musst du halt was anderes eingeben. 
Hast du das getan müsste eine webseite kommen wo draufsteht :
Es klappt! Der Apache Webserver ist auf dieser website installiert


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. August 2002)

Wenn du einen Port-Scanner hast (unter Linux z.B. nmap) kannst du checken ob TCP-Port 3306 auf dem jeweiligen Server läuft.
Daran kannst du auf jeden Fall feststellen ob der Server gestartet ist.

Mit dem nmap sieht das dann wie folgt aus:
nmap -p 3306 linuxbox
bzw.
nmap -p 3306 windowsbox

Das setzt natürlich voraus, daß du den Standard-Port des MySQL-Servers nicht geändert hast, aber das setze ich jetzt mal voraus.

have fun

reptiler


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. August 2002)

Ach ja, die Angabe localhost funktioniert übrigens bei jeder Büchse (soweit ich weiss), sogar unter Windows (das hab ich grad sicherheitshalber nochmal getestet).
Denn dieser Name entspricht immer der IP-Adresse 127.0.0.1, und das ist die lokale Loopback-Adresse des jeweiligen Rechners.

Wollt ich nur mal kurz eingeworfen haben, damit's in Bezug auf localhost keine Mißverständnisse gibt.

have fun

reptiler


----------



## Kosh (22. August 2002)

Ich müßt mal checken ob Linux bei der Installation automatischen den Rechner mit localhost benennt. Ich hab immer einen Namen angegeben. Aber das mit dem portscan is ne gute Idee, habsch auch noch nicht gewusst . Ist interessant was man hier so dazu lernt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. August 2002)

Ich glaub die neuen SuSE-Distris nennen die Büchse standardmäßig Linux.
Aber wie gesagt, egal wie die Box heißt, localhost geht auf jeden Fall.

Ich weiss nur nicht ob wirklich bei allen Systemen.
Windows und Linux machen's schonmal. Und wenn selbst Windows sowas kann, dann muß das doch eigentlich überall klappen. 

Und so ein Port-Scanner ist 'ne feine Sache. Den nmap gibt's übrigens auch für Windows. (http://www.insecure.org)

have fun

reptiler


----------



## Kosh (22. August 2002)

Also bei Win2k machters net mehr, wenn ich dem Ding einen Namen gebe, funktioniert bei mir kein localhost mehr.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. August 2002)

Hmm, werd ich mir daheim mal anschaun, da hab ich auch 2K. Hier auf der Arbeit unter NT gehts auf jeden Fall.


----------



## nouser (22. August 2002)

*...*

also der apache mit php laufen unter windows und apache ohne probleme!!!

das mit localhost funzt bei mir auch wenn der rechner nen namen hat aber nur bei 2000!

was muss ich ddenn für eintragungen machen damit mysql läuft ich glaub da wr doch was in der httpd.conf oder?


----------



## JoelH (23. August 2002)

*hmm,*

mysql läuft als eigener Demon, da musst in der httpd.conf nix ändern, du musst den mysqld starten.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. August 2002)

Wie bereits gesagt wurde mußt du in der Config vom Apache nichts ändern, damit MySQL läuft.
Es müssen halt nur beide Server laufen und der Apache muß PHP-Unterstützung haben. Ach ja, PHP braucht natürlich auch MySQL-Unterstützung.
Muß unter Linux beides beim kompilieren mit angegeben werden, wie's bei Binaries und den Windows-Versionen ausschaut weiss ich nicht.

Auf jeden Fall braucht der Apache nix von MySQL wissen damit das geht, das macht alles PHP.

have fun

reptiler


----------



## nouser (26. August 2002)

*...*

jetzt krieg ich folgende fehlermeldung

can't connect to local mysql server through socket (2)

schonmal einer gesehen?

irgendwelche tips???


----------



## nouser (27. August 2002)

*...*

ja da guckt ihr alle!

seiter schon sprachlos???  *lol*


----------



## Kosh (27. August 2002)

Da kann ich dir nicht viel dazu sagen. Schau mal hier:
http://www.mysql.de/documentation/index.html


----------

